# Can I bring my cat?



## Khadijah (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! My husband was just offered a job in Dammam, Saudi Arabia. We are really excited, but I have a cat that I adore and can't imagine leaving behind. Does anyone know if I can bring my cat to Saudi and where I can find information about what the process is?

Thanks so much!


----------



## 3alia (Feb 19, 2012)

Khadijah said:


> Hi everyone! My husband was just offered a job in Dammam, Saudi Arabia. We are really excited, but I have a cat that I adore and can't imagine leaving behind. Does anyone know if I can bring my cat to Saudi and where I can find information about what the process is?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Hi,
pets are allowed here. about how to bring it I think you should ask the airline you'll be coming with on how much it costs to bring it. I know that they charge per kilo. Also ask the Saudi embassy where you are getting your visa from how to bring the cat.


----------



## Khadijah (Feb 15, 2012)

*Thanks!*



3alia said:


> Hi,
> pets are allowed here. about how to bring it I think you should ask the airline you'll be coming with on how much it costs to bring it. I know that they charge per kilo. Also ask the Saudi embassy where you are getting your visa from how to bring the cat.


 I hadn't thought of asking the embassy. I will do that inshaAllah


----------

